# Elevated upper level track loop help...



## gregg k (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi all, I have rail cramp (like writers cramp but more expensive). So I've made a nice dog-bone shape loop in a fair sized bed about 50' long totaling around 100' of track. We've really enjoyed it thus far, it borders our patio and outdoor table area. Now I want to add a second level, the area is long but narrow were the current loop is so I have some idea of what I want. Essentially, another doggone shape above but offset from the one below, I want a mix of 
wood trestles and brides with the majority-foundation being of some sort of stone material. The lower loop would pass under the trestle and bridge areas of the upper loop. 

So what's the problem? How do I elevate the 2nd loop with stone material other then getting many palates of large stone to elevate it 14"-16" of the ground. Also large stones wouldn't be scale. Is there a trick to this? Do I use small stones as sides and make a channel and fill entire thing with gravel? Doesn't seem it would stay. Or cinder-blocks or bricks to get the height I want and put nicer scale stone on either side of it?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

for outdoors i would make a structure of construction iron bars, cover it with chickenwire, coating it with concrete, sculpted as mountains.
here and on LSC you should find enough threads, where the building of mountains is described.


----------



## gregg k (Dec 27, 2007)

Sorry what's LSC?
It's hard to explain without a picture (will try n upload one) but I THINK I prefer the real stone pieces rather then the technique mentioned above, I have seen some of it and it looks awesome in big scale but for my application it's more of a quant natural garden feature where the stone would look more organic and just blend in, I only need a foot of height as well. Or maybe I just can't incision it with the chicken wire method method...
Thanks


----------



## gregg k (Dec 27, 2007)

Here's kind of what I was thinking, stacking stones to achieve the height I need and the lower train passes thru under a bridge or trestle... But once I have the desired height of stones, I can figure out how to have it all level or equal height to place the track on, I'd want a layer somehow of stone dust but real it would all just wash/fall away...


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"Sorry what's LSC?"

LSC = Large Scale Central, another garden train web site.

Hope this helps,
David Meashey


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

LSC is <largescalecentral.com>. It is very similar to MLS. Some use MLS, some use LSC, and many participate on both.

Chuck


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I used some small stone to create this elevated section on my layout. I used concrete to hold the wall pieces together.










Doc


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Check out this thread:

http://forums.mylargescale.com/17-gardening-landscaping/35106-new-mountain.html

Steve


----------

